# wlan0 won't start: "Failed to configure wireless" (WEP?)

## Arla

Since I'm moving my computer away from the router, I now need my Linksys WUSB54GSv2 up and running again. I also took the opportunity to upgrade kernel to 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 (from 2.6.26), so if anything of this is weird then perhaps that could be the reason.

The main problem now, as far as I can see is this:

```
$ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --verbose start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig pppd system dhclient ip6to4

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       dhclient provides dhcp

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

 *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 01:0A:00:00:00:00 ...  [ ok ]

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Connecting to "lgh3" in managed mode (WEP disabled) ...  [ !! ]

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0  [ !! ]
```

To me, it's strange that WEP is disabled. Here is /etc/conf.d/net, in which you can see that WEP is configured. This is the same configuration as when I used this card the last time:

```
essid_wlan0="lgh3"

key_lgh3="[1] XXXXXXXXXX key [1] enc open"

config_wlan0="192.168.1.90 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_wlan="default via 192.168.1.1"

modules_wlan0=("iwconfig")
```

(Also, should I care about those SIOCSIFFLAGS warnings?)

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hey gentooser.

maybe you try wpa_supplicant and wicd as good gui choice. in /etc/conf/net.example you find what prefix u must use to tell if your key is asci or hex. as i remember it is "s:ascikeyofyourchoice"

greetz

----------

## Arla

Tried wpa_supplicant:

/etc/conf.d/net:

essid_wlan0="lgh3"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

key_lgh3="[1] XXXXXXXXXX key [2] enc open"

arla@ezekiel ~ $ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

    ssid="lgh3"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    wep_key0=XXXXXXXXXX

}

arla@ezekiel ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --verbose start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig pppd system dhclient ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       dhclient provides dhcp

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

 *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 01:0A:00:00:00:00 ...  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...  [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association  [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

Although it seems like wlan0 is up, I have no connection. And iwconfig says "ESSID:off/any".

When trying out Wicd I can see the usual available networks, but cannot connect. The loading bar just keeps on moving.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

what for an device you use to connect to your router?

Some settings in your /etc/conf.d/net should be in round brackets. backup your config files and try.

For wpa_supplicant.conf

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

and for /etc/conf.d/net 

modules_wlan0=(wpa_supplicant)

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

essid_wlan0="any"

maybe it is an good idea to rmmod <yourwlanmodule> and modprobe it again. thats what i must done for an iwl3945 and then it works.

try wicd and/or restart over terminal now. 

if that doesnt work. ask you if your dhcp deamon is really working. And try an networkconfig for your networkspace.

----------

## Arla

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> what for an device you use to connect to your router?

 

What do you mean? The network card I use is Linksys WUSB54GS, as said in the first post.

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> Some settings in your /etc/conf.d/net should be in round brackets.

 

I read somewhere that the use of round brackets like that ("bash arrays" or something, it said) is being phased out or similar. Anyway, it doesn't seem to change any results.

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> backup your config files and try.
> 
> For wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> network={
> ...

 

No difference.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hey arla.

play with this options in your wpa_supplicant.conf

this is static.

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

 ctrl_interface_group=0 

 ap_scan=1 

 

```

and here are some network parameters where some option are statically too.

```
network={ 

 ssid="cake_space" 

 proto=RSN 

 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

 pairwise=CCMP TKIP 

 group=CCMP TKIP 

 psk="whatnot" 

 } 
```

play around with both values or one of them and to comment things in a permutation that your wlan is going up. key_mgmt maybe wep.

at the other side you can use wicd and the wicd-client

----------

## Arla

Firstly, I have doubts about wpa_supplicant. This is because the kernel module I've mentioned matches exactly the device I have. And it would be nice to use the simplest solution available. (It's obviously not "simple" if it doesn't work immediately, but on the other hand wpa_supplicant doesn't seem to, either.)

But meanwhile I'll try playing with the options, and I will also look for some manual documenting those.

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> at the other side you can use wicd and the wicd-client

 

What do you mean by "the other side"?

----------

## dmpogo

It does not look like your kernel module works properly.  MAC address is pretty suspicious, for one.

did you configure all necessary kernel options ? (I don't know which ones for this driver) 

Does it need a firmware file to be loaded ?

----------

